# Goggles



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not sure which one I should get. I'm gonna let you guys decide which ones the best. Would like to here everyones opinions. Wanna get ready for the season to start up in a couple weeks or so.

Spy Targa white









OR

Anon Figment white


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

im a fan of spys. i've had problems with the pair of anons i had.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

spy for the win


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've never had problems with my anons. But goggles and like boots you should try them on make sure they fit your face.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I like Spy's scoop tech but was heavily disappointed that the Soldiers pinch my nose when I'm wearing a helmet (not a problem with just a toque). But I still like them...never fog up, always clear, lenses shaped just right and they look totally sick! I normally just wear sunglasses but I'm going to try out some Dragon DX this year to see if there is an improvement.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a pair of Spy Targas and they're a good goggle at fair price. My only complaint is that the foam on the top of them ripped and now air rushes in which is why I don't use them. I've had mixed experiences with Spy equipment. I have a pair of Orbits also and the piece that connects the strap to the frame broke thus rendering them useless. I just bought a pair of VonZipper Feenom's for this year, but you can get some of their other goggles for a great deal at RememberDelaware.com carries the best ski and snowboard products.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i had a pair of anons, they scratch so easy
i use smith now only with a rose lens


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

I've heard good stuff about Spy, but I LOVE my Oakley Crossbars, they fit perfect and have pretty good visibility.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

SPYs for sure


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> SPYs for sure


i agree, easier to "spy" on the ladies


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Definitely Spy's


----------

